# 15-inch OEM Cruze Wheel Covers



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Should work all the same I'd think.

Not sure why you'd want them on there, though. Hubcaps are noisy - mine on the Cobalt used to clack so badly. They came off when I lowered the car in 2010 and never went back on. I much preferred the look of steelies without hubcaps to them with them on. 

If you want some flash, just plasti-dip the steelies. I did the Cav's winter wheels in white for some added hilarity to the car.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Right now I have the lug nuts in the picture. What type of lug nut do I need so I can screw on the wheel covers?


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I think I need a wheel nut with an external thread? It is amazing the lack of information about this on the internet. Can someone please confirm with the picture I have below, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

A lot of times most factory wheel covers will not fit aftermarket steel wheels.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You don't say where your at so it makes it hard to answer some questions, but try LKQ salvage. They sell generic wheel covers. If you are diligent and somewhat lucky you might be first in line when a Gen II with caps is brought in.


----------

